# Install question



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm seriously considering XM as a gift for my dad. He's hinted around about it, and through his employer I can get a SkyFi radio w/car kit for $49 through the XM website. This seems to be a very good deal as I've been unable to find anything cheaper for this radio.

Now since I'm not buying through a B&M I have a question about an install. Many people have said that a professional install looks much cleaner than a self-install. Would a self-install really look dopey? (i.e., would it sort of look amateurish with wires hanging out of places) How much does a pro install usually cost from a place like Best Buy if I were to buy the equipment from XM directly and have them install it? FWIW, the car is a 2000 Honda CR-V.

Thanks for any help you guys can give me.


----------

